# causes or cures for mouth ulcers?



## lizabeth (11 Feb 2007)

Anyone know the causes or fastest way to heal mouth ulcers? Partner and daughter constantly prone - they eat well, brush teeth and mouth wash as should. Daughter only 8yrs, gets a few couple times a year, partner gets once every month.

Any sufferers out there with remedies?


----------



## Slash (11 Feb 2007)

My dentist told me mouth ulcers can be caused by old toothbrushes with frayed bristles. I change toothbrush regularly now and haven't had a mouht ulcer since.


----------



## GeneralZod (11 Feb 2007)

Heard they were stress related. I used to get them a lot. e.g. often when doing exams/work.

Haven't had any since I started eating/exercising properly.

I found Corsodyl mouthwash very good for treating the symptoms. I can't recommend
this stuff highly enough.


----------



## Cashstrapped (11 Feb 2007)

Agree that Corsodyl is the best thing for them but check if it is ok to use on your daughter, have a feeling that there is an age restriction, might be wrong though.

I was a sufferer big time as a child I found tomatoes, oranges or any other acid type foods triggered them off or fizzy drinks. Now when I get them it is usually after a stressful time with work or other things so thats probably the root of your husbands re-occurance.


----------



## GeneralZod (11 Feb 2007)

Can't see anything in the instructions about not giving it to children. Although it has to kept out of their reach. It can only be bought at chemists but doesn't need a prescription.


----------



## Daisybell (11 Feb 2007)

I too concur with Corsodyl.  I've suffered from mouth ulcers on and off in the past and was recommended Corsodyl by a friend.  Amazing stuff, cured me within 24 hours.  My son has been getting them recently paritially due to his brace and it worked for him also.


----------



## Avns1s (11 Feb 2007)

Cashstrapped said:


> I was a sufferer big time as a child I found tomatoes, oranges or any other acid type foods triggered them off or fizzy drinks. Now when I get them it is usually after a stressful time with work or other things so thats probably the root of your husbands re-occurance.


 
I have found the exact same things bring them on. I would add chocolate to the list for some reason. What I also find is that any abrasion on the inside of the mouth will almost certainly develop into an ulcer. 

I don't find anything helps. They seem to run their course no matter what I do. Also putting the likes of Bonjela or something to ease the sting, seems to cause them to be far worse once the initial numbing effects wears off.

I have them very regularly and have done so since a child. If anyone has a cure that works, I'd love to hear it!


----------



## Daisybell (11 Feb 2007)

You might find [broken link removed] discussion on mouth ulcers interesting.  It mentions tomatoes + chocolate also as being a contributing factor in some people.


----------



## KalEl (11 Feb 2007)

I tend to get them when I'm run down...sick and keep working through it or have a run of late nights coupled with early starts.
Berocca's your only man!


----------



## Sue Ellen (12 Feb 2007)

Mine were so bad I had to attend the Dental Hospital because of them. A combination of iron (Spatone), Vitamin B6 and Folic were recommended and seem to be the only things that work. Even a break of two weeks not taking the medication causes them to return.

Needless to say these medications are not suitable for a young child and should be discussed with a doctor before an adult considers their use. Too much iron can be dangerous for some people especially men.


----------



## mobileme (12 Feb 2007)

Oral B 'Bocasan' is very good for getting rid of mouth ulcers. It comes in small sachets of powder which you dilute in warm water and slosh around your mouth 3 times a day. I have found it much more effective than other over the counter remedies.

If the outbreak is really bad, ask your doctor for 'Adcortyl', its a gel that you put on usually before bed and it sets over the ulcer. Very effective but not pleasant as you have to get rid of it the next morning!


----------



## michaelm (12 Feb 2007)

A doctor friend of mine once gave me a prescription for a 1% steroid paste (Adcortyl In Orabase) which worked a treat; a little tube of it lasted maybe 3 years (only used it occasionally, when required).  Not sure if it still requires a prescription or if it is suitable for kids.


----------



## fobs (12 Feb 2007)

Was told on another board to watch out for SLS's - (Sodium Laurel Sulphate) in toothpastes and to try one without. One type that doesn't have any is the sensodyne gel (only the gel one!).
I switched to this over 3 months ago and havn't had one since. I


----------



## ciara_gmail (12 Feb 2007)

Also use Corsodyl and found a new one recently which is excellent aswelll called Betadine which is also an antiseptic mouthwash. I once had a really bad one and the doctor prescirbed me Corlan pellets which you allow to dissolve on the ulcer. Found the mouth washes a lot more effective though.


----------



## gurramok (12 Feb 2007)

mobileme said:


> Oral B 'Bocasan' is very good for getting rid of mouth ulcers. It comes in small sachets of powder which you dilute in warm water and slosh around your mouth 3 times a day. I have found it much more effective than other over the counter remedies.



Heard that Bocasan was withdrawn from production a couple years ago.
I used to use it, i'd swear by it in killing off ulcers.

Since then, its Corsodyl


----------



## gd2000 (12 Feb 2007)

I've heard that sugars delay healing (i.e. the more sugar you consume the longer the ulcer stays)...

In my own experience I've found Anbesol (sp?) to be effective.  It's an anaesthetic and antiseptic topical fluid that numbs the area and clears things up well...

In terms of contracting them - my own experience would say stress / being run down - but I'm sure there are a million other ways!

Check out:  
 [broken link removed]


----------



## eiregal (12 Feb 2007)

I used always use Anbesol but it was taken off the market for a while. Think it's available again but is not as good as it used be. Corsodyl is the best thing out there at the moment. I was prescribed 'Adcortyl In Orabase' which is good too. I always describe it as being like wallpaper paste but it does the job! Only available on prescription here but bought it over the counter in Boots in London.


----------



## Nell (12 Feb 2007)

Mix up some salt and water onto a cotton bud and apply to ulcer. Sore as hell for a minute but works, dentist recommended swishing around salty water in your mouth, same thing.


----------



## daithi (12 Feb 2007)

Smear some honey over the ulcer-it should clear it up in a day or so-as a prevention,try eating a slice of bread coated with honey every day.it will prevent ulcers recurring.

daithi


----------



## gianni (13 Feb 2007)

Dab it with poitin or whisky... bit of a sting but does the trick. Bonjella is also effective (I have some in my gob as I type!)


----------



## coleen (13 Feb 2007)

my daughter was also contuniously getting mouth ulsers, and she now has been diagnosed as a ceoliac she was told she was not absorbing her food properly so worth checking that out ,it is just a blood test.


----------



## lizabeth (16 Feb 2007)

Thanks so much for all the suggestions - lots there to try

Just on the mouthwash - the cordosyl mouth wash, while can be effective tends to yellow the teeth, (slightly) and has lots of junk, chemical stuff. Especially if a regular tea/coffee or indeed redwine drinker.

Found one in the healthfood shop for anyone interested. "JASON", Healthy mouth. Contains no alcohol, saccharin and tastes so much better and doesnt tend to discolor teeth as much. Different flavours too like aloe vera, tea tree & cinamon.


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Feb 2007)

lizabeth said:


> Different flavours too like aloe vera, tea tree & cinamon.


 
.


----------



## teecee (17 Feb 2007)

A friend of mine had a chronic problem with mouth ulcers, she was told by a doctor that there is something found in peas that the body is lacking in.  She now eats peas everyday with dinner and rarely has problems. your freezer stocked up


----------



## mo3art (17 Feb 2007)

Try getting toothpaste without Triclosan in it, my ulcers have all but disappeared since I changed toothpaste.
I have an allergy to Sodium Laureth Sulfate so don't use toothpaste with it either.  It's a pain though when trying to find bath products.  You will find this ingredient in most bathroom products that foam - soap, showergel, bubble bath etc.


----------



## sherib (17 Feb 2007)

It's not a permanent cure but you could try using plain Orabase. Aphthous ulcers pain because the digestive enzymes in the mouth irritate the buccal mucosa at the site of the ulcers. 

Plastering on Orabase over the ulcers (its just a paste) acts as a barrier to the digestive enzymes and thus allows the ulcers to heal. Of course you should not eat or drink for a while after applying Orabase - the longer the paste covers the ulcers the quicker the healing process. The cause is a viral infection and antibodies may develop to specific strains.


----------



## joanmul (17 Feb 2007)

Corsodyl is very good but discolours your teeth - at least it did mine - and it doesn't wash off. It wears off eventually.


----------



## Rebelette (20 Feb 2007)

Green Macleans was recommended to my brother by a dentist, and it seems to work for him. I try the original Listerine, and as soon as I stop using it the ulcers return!


----------



## ajapale (20 Feb 2007)

Can I draw your attention to a new posting guideline here on AskAboutMoney?


----------

